# Question on Biting wrist and not letting go



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

Georgia will be 12 weeks old on friday (oct.17,08) When we first brought her home, It was completly crazyness to say the least, My two year old daughter was terrified of her, Georgia was constantly nipping at everyone in the house, refused to potty outside, would not listne at all! well things have changed a bit of the past two and a half weeks of having her, Our daughter is no longer afraid, Georgia is ALOT better at everything listed above, infact im impressed. The only thing that really stands out and is a constant annoyance is that for some reason she insist on grabbing my wrist, which fits into her whole mouth and bites down and pulls with it, She doesnt do this with anyone else but me in the house, Any time i try to pet her she does the wrist bite and hold, I go to throw her ball outside to her..wrist bite and hold, Anything i do im getting this wrist bite and hold and its to the point i have sores on my wrist and cannot get her mouth off of my wrist because she has such a tight hold of it. Ive tried re-directing her with toys, ignoring, yelping OUCH!, Saying NO!, everything that you could think of.

Could anyone give me any advice on how to stop this?? And any advice on why she only does this to me?


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I do not have any new advice to give you to stop her except for what you have been doing with the redirection. I have a 14 week old pup at home and she too does the exact same thing to me as well. I have had some success with the redirection, I have also taught her the meaning of 'Gentle', you teach this the same way you teach your pup how to take treats from your hand without taking any fingers with it. Now when she hears the world Gentle her grip on my wrist becomes softer...now this doesn't happen all the time, many times she has drawn blood...but I think it is a working progress...my own pup is getting better with it slowly...how is your pup with taking treats from you? 

As for doing it to you, my pup only does it me as well, I believe it is because I am her sole care taker, my husband works all day and I work at home, so I am doing everything with her. So I think they just bite on to us so freely because they are the most comfortable with us, I could be looking into it wrong. But I have never had her take a bite of my husband or my step kids when they are around or anyone else for that matter, they all get lots of kisses, but no bites. So I started thinking it was because she doesn't know them as well or what she can get away with from them.

I wish I had better info for you, it is very frustrating this I know. Hopefully someone else will have better stuff to tell you.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Great advice ~ Just keep being consistent, Georgia will get it! 

My boy is 8 months old now and still "love nibbles" Only I am privileged enough to wear his little bruises







everyone else gets kisses. They are really light nibbles now ~ thanks to the yelping and redirecting him to a toy. He usually just mouths my jeans now when I come home- It’s just his way of saying I missed you and I love you~ 

You are doing everything right. Sounds like you got her around 9.5-10 weeks. She had enough time to learn bit inhibition from her mother and the litter. I know it's hard~ Hang in there!!!


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you so much, Great advice! 
I am the pretty much the sole caretaker for Georgia, So that does make sense that she feels so comfortable with me.


----------

